# Post YOUR Amiibo collection!



## matt (Apr 12, 2015)

So were already a good amount in to the amiibo collecting game. With many more waves to come, what is your CURRENT collection like?
Mine consists of nothing but id like to hear about YOU and YOUR amiibo. What adventures do you get up to if you've unboxed them?
Post pics and stories


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2015)

I currently have Mario, Peach, Bowser, Megaman, Sonic, Kirby, Pikachu and Rosalina and Luma.
I also have Ness, Charizard, Pacman, Jigglypuff, Greninja, Dark Pit, Palutena, Mewtwo and Lucas on preorder

eh, I'm trying to stop myself from preordering ZS Samus and Bowser JR as they're still up. I don't even have enough to pay off my preorders yet lol


----------



## matt (Apr 12, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I currently have Mario, Peach, Bowser, Megaman, Sonic, Kirby, Pikachu and Rosalina and Luma.
> I also have Ness, Charizard, Pacman, Jigglypuff, Greninja, Dark Pit, Palutena, Mewtwo and Lucas on preorder
> 
> eh, I'm trying to stop myself from preordering ZS Samus and Bowser JR as they're still up. I don't even have enough to pay off my preorders yet lol


Okay thats great  wish I had ness on preorder :-c


----------



## Astro826 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with my amiibo collection so far, but I absolutely NEED to get a Villager and Wii Fit Trainer amiibo! I didn't have the opportunity to get them back in November, and now I can't find them anywhere since Nintendo isn't releasing any more of them now (maybe the port strike actually did affect some of their shipments?)! 

Anyways, here is my collection in the order that I got them:

Yoshi
Samus
Little Mac
Captain Falcon
Pit
Diddy Kong
Fox
Bowser
Ike
Lucario
Rosalina & Luma
Sheik
Mega Man

I also am planning on buying a Pac-Man amiibo (I absolutely need that one.), the Splatoon 3-pack amiibos, the Dr. Mario amiibo, the Captain Olimar amiibo, the Yoshi yarn amiibo, and the Animal Crossing amiibo cards in the future.


----------



## Bojack (Apr 12, 2015)

I have Smash/Party Mario, Smash/Party Luigi, Peach, Fox, Samus, Yoshi, Link, Pikachu, Kirby, DK, and the elusive Villager. Zelda, Diddy Kong, Bowser, Toon Link, Sheik, Sonic, Mega Man, and may be possibly getting a Meta Knight in the future.


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

Yoshi, Kirby and Sheik. I have the female Splatoon one on preorder with the game.


I'm not that hyped up on them to go and buy loads of 'em right away, I just think they look neat. I'll probably wait around and get Link, Zelda, Samus, ZS Samus, Megaman, Mario Party Yoshi, Diddy and Donkey Kong when I see them cheap since I just like those characters. Those ones already seem to be common and dropping in price where I am.


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

For some weird reason you can't pre order amiibo here and only games, so I usually just rely on luck
luckily not many people buy amiibo here so I'm sorta safe

as of now I have kirby, meta knight, king dedede, link, toon link, zelda, peach, bowser, fox, samus, megaman and sonic (got him today) 
my dad wants me to sell all my amiibo but nuh uh amiibo is bae


----------



## matt (Apr 12, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> For some weird reason you can't pre order amiibo here and only games, so I usually just rely on luck
> luckily not many people buy amiibo here so I'm sorta safe
> 
> as of now I have kirby, meta knight, king dedede, link, toon link, zelda, peach, bowser, fox, samus, megaman and sonic (got him today)
> my dad wants me to sell all my amiibo



If you sell them, at least wait till they're worth more


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 12, 2015)

I have Cpt. Fapton 

Even though I hate cpt. falcon with a pasion it was the only "rare" one I managed to snag

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> For some weird reason you can't pre order amiibo here and only games, so I usually just rely on luck
> luckily not many people buy amiibo here so I'm sorta safe
> 
> as of now I have kirby, meta knight, king dedede, link, toon link, zelda, peach, bowser, fox, samus, megaman and sonic (got him today)
> my dad wants me to sell all my amiibo but nuh uh amiibo is bae




Why does he want you to sell them?


----------



## Cure Whip (Apr 12, 2015)

I have 23 Amiibos--

All of them are outside of their boxes! (onlybecauseIfeelliketheyfeellikebirdsincages--)

The order I got them in was:

Peach
Villager
Wii Fit Trainer
Kirby
Pikachu
Link
Samus
Fox
Zelda
Diddy Kong
Rosalin and Luma
Bowser
Mega Man
Ike
Toon Link
Sheik 
Sonic
Peach (Mario Party 10)
Toad (MP 10)
Yoshi (MP 10)
Luigi (MP 10)
Mario (MP 10)
Toad (MP 10; got this from my mom)

I have lots of stories; some good and bad. My Peach Amiibo is level 50 in Smash. I only play against her when I wish to train or learn things from her. And when it comes to Hyrule Warriors.. she only. Literally. Gives. Me. 1. Rupee.

But other than that... I love Peach ever-so-much! I think she's adorable and she's always been my main (when she's playable)! ;//;


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 12, 2015)

00jachna said:


> I have Cpt. Fapton
> 
> Even though I hate cpt. falcon with a pasion it was the only "rare" one I managed to snag
> 
> ...



because he thinks that they're pointless and stupid and that I'm spending too much money on them which is all true tbh


----------



## matt (Apr 12, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> because he thinks that they're pointless and stupid and that I'm spending too much money on them which is all true



Well id gladly take villager off your hands


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 12, 2015)

matt said:


> Well id gladly take villager off your hands


I would also gladly buy Villager from BlueCheeseMonkey. I really *need* a Villager amiibo.


----------



## Chris (Apr 12, 2015)

*Marth, Ike
Villager, Pit, Rosalina
Toon Link, Zelda, Toad, Yoshi, Peach
Link, Sheik, Kirby, Mario, Luigi*​
I've Robin and Lucina on preorder too. Plus some of the newer announced ones, but I may change my mind on those yet.


----------



## matt (Apr 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> *Marth, Ike
> Villager, Pit, Rosalina
> Toon Link, Zelda, Toad, Yoshi, Peach
> Link, Sheik, Kirby, Mario, Luigi*​
> I've Robin and Lucina on preorder too. Plus some of the newer announced ones, but I may change my mind on those yet.


Its nice to see villager  great collection


----------



## 00jachna (Apr 12, 2015)

Tina said:


> *Marth, Ike
> Villager, Pit, Rosalina
> Toon Link, Zelda, Toad, Yoshi, Peach
> Link, Sheik, Kirby, Mario, Luigi*​
> I've Robin and Lucina on preorder too. Plus some of the newer announced ones, but I may change my mind on those yet.



Can I break in to your house and steal those real quick?


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> because he thinks that they're pointless and stupid and that I'm spending too much money on them which is all true tbh



Even if it's true, you've bought them now. What's the point in selling them because "you're spending too much money on them" if you've already spent the money?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 12, 2015)

Tao said:


> Even if it's true, you've bought them now. What's the point in selling them because "you're spending too much money on them" if you've already spent the money?


You can *resell* some of them for a massive profit. That's the point.


----------



## Tao (Apr 12, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> You can *resell* some of them for a massive profit. That's the point.



From the way it was said, that doesn't seem like the point at all. The point sounded more like Dad using typical terrible parent logic that pretty much boils down to "*I* don't like thing, so *I* want you to get rid of thing because *I* don't like it".


----------



## Holla (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's mine:





I'm not really a collector I just enjoy getting my favourite characters to use in my games. ^.^

Back on Christmas I asked for Yoshi and Pikachu as I had decided that I wanted those two plus Rosalina (who wasn't out yet obviously). Then in January this year I went and bought Peach and Diddy Kong as I've always had a special place for those two. Then Wave 3 came out in February and the hunt was on for Rosalina. She was so hard to find here in Canada by the time I found out a store had her in stock she was sold out already. Walmart was the last store I had a chance at because they were very late getting Wave 3 and no two Walmarts seemed to get their shipment the same day. Thankfully just as I lost hope I took one last look at the nearest city's Walmart and I hit the jackpot! They had just gotten shipment and had every Wave 3 including two Rosalina's! I was so happy as she was my number one most wanted Amiibo and I was not about to pay $50+ to get her online. Finally, last month I got a job so I chose to buy Smash Bros Wii U finally along with Mario and Luigi cause what kind of Mario fan can't have those two mascots? 

Anyways to finish off the Amiibo I'd like I still want to get Jiggypuff and Villager (so god help me! I managed to get a preorder in for his restock in Japan for about $30 Canadian, but I'm almost positive it'll be cancelled... :/ One can hope though.) Anyways, I'm pretty proud that I've been able to buy all my Amiibo directly from stores right here in Canada until now anyways. ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

My huge collection so far:

Yoshi and Diddy Kong. That's it. And I have Ness on pre-order. 

In Sm4sh, they're named Yo$hi and Diddy $wag. When Ness comes along, he shall be named Ne$$. 
I wasn't going to buy any of them, but I got Yoshi when his price dropped and I could never find a Diddy amiibo that had normal looking eyes until I found the one I bought. So naturally I had to buy him because he actually looked good. Then after I finally played through Earthbound and really loved it(even though I always loved playing as Ness in SSB) I decided I would try and get Ness. Of course I got to deal with the great GS server crash of 2k15, but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## Cress (Apr 12, 2015)

Marth, Zelda, Luigi, Kirby, Toon Link, Sheik, and King Dedede so far. I also have Ness and all 3 Splatoon amiibos on preorder.


----------



## r a t (Apr 12, 2015)

I only have Pit so far, but Kirby should be arriving soon and Toon Link _was_ comming soon too, ordered him from GameSeek, paid then apparently he's out of stock, oh, right then, thanks for telling me before I paid guys (


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## Chaotix (Apr 12, 2015)

Here's my amiibo collection that I took a pic of a while back.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 12, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Here's my amiibo collection that I took a pic of a while back.



Oh my gosh, that looks so good. You are very crafty! 
I've never seen a Cpt Falcon amiibo, I didn't realize how high off the platform he was o.o


----------



## Zane (Apr 12, 2015)

kinda blurry :T i want a Kirby but suddenly he's nowhere to be found
also have these coming:










and an inkling girl preorder but might cancel it idk.
I bought Fox with the intention of giving him to my brother but when I gave him Samus he kept her in the box and I want Fox's MK8 costume. (I wanted Samus's too rip)


----------



## Bui (Apr 12, 2015)

The only ones I currently have are Pikachu and Sonic.


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 13, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Oh my gosh, that looks so good. You are very crafty!
> I've never seen a Cpt Falcon amiibo, I didn't realize how high off the platform he was o.o



Thank you and crafty is my speciality.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 13, 2015)

I only have two amiibos. Yoshi and Mario from Mario party 10. I'd like to get the plush yoshi amiibos when they come out for wooly world though! The only other ones I want are the splatoon amiibos which I have a feeling are going to be hard to get.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 13, 2015)

So far, I own 15 Super Smash Bros. amiibo out of the 50, most of which are either common or uncommon according to reddit's rarity list. I couldn't get ahold of anything classified higher than semi-rare and don't want to spend a lot of dough with the blasted scalpers, as my list is mostly filled with boring but practical amiibo.


*Wave 1*

- Mario
- Peach
- Pikachu
- Kirby
- Samus
- Yoshi
- Donkey Kong

*Wave 2*

- Zelda
- Luigi
- Diddy Kong

*Wave 3*

- Bowser
- Toon Link
- Sonic
- Sheik
- Mega Man



While I'm not even going to try collecting every single amiibo in existence, I do want to own a lot of them.
On the Smash line, I'm looking for Fox, Villager, Captain Falcon, Little Mac, Pit, Rosalina, Shulk, Ness, Wario, Pac-Man, Palutena, Olimar, Mr. Game & Watch, Duck Hunt, R.O.B. and any Fire Emblem character but Ike.
There's also the entire Splatoon amiibo set and one of the Yarn Yoshi amiibo. All of that makes a total of 22 amiibo, which would cost me at least $388.36 CAD.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 13, 2015)

matt said:


> So were already a good amount in to the amiibo collecting game. With many more waves to come, what is your CURRENT collection like?
> Mine consists of nothing but id like to hear about YOU and YOUR amiibo. What adventures do you get up to if you've unboxed them?
> Post pics and stories



Mehh i did not had a adventure with any of my amiibo since i just unbox them all the same way, i just cut out the bottom and get the amiibo out! (Not the best way to do it because my Kirby box got completely destroyed!) 

(Only applies for The Netherlands)
*C*: common
*U*: uncommon
*S*: semi rare
*R*: rare

My (EU) amiibo collection:

- Mario (december 5th 2014) *C*
- Peach (december 11th 2014) *C*
- Luigi (december 24th 2014) *U*
- Villager (january 15th 2015) *R*
- Rosalina (january 18th 2015) *R*
- Yoshi (february 1st 2015) *C*
- Zelda (february 13th 2015) *R*
- Kirby (february 13th 2015) *S*
- Pit (february 24th 2015) *R*
- Bowser (february 24th 2015) *S*
- Link (march 29th 2015) *C*
- Donkey Kong (march 29th 2015) *C*

Also getting Ness and Wario from a friend at around april 24th!


----------



## matt (Apr 13, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Dr J (Apr 13, 2015)

I've gotten my hands on Pikachu, Samus, Link, Rosalina, Sonic, and Mega Man. Just waiting for Ganondorf to come out. Probably gonna pick up Zelda and Shiek eventually.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

I've gotten none, am looking desperately to find the villager one but its out of stock everywhere


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

mayorofparadise said:


> I've gotten none, am looking desperately to find the villager one but its out of stock everywhere



I think you should give it some time, i saw that Nintendo was going to release more of Villager along with others (at least for Europe) but before people start again... "PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!'' or ''YOU SHOULD NOT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU SEE'' or even ''HEH YOU ARE IN LUCK BECAUSE IT IS EU WE WANT NA!!!!'' I do not know exactly where i found it but it is most likely that reproduced amiibo will release worldwide. I mean, why wouldn't they?


----------



## Javocado (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's the whole squad:






Pictured: Lucario, Sheik, Ike, Mario(MP10), Gold Mario, Wii Fit Trainer, Pikachu, King Dedede, Toad, Megaman, Toon Link, Bowser(MP10), Sonic, Diddy Kong, Pit, Marth, Shulk, Metaknight, Rosalina, Luigi, Yoshi, Peach, Link and Captain Falcon.

Also got Ness on pre-order and put $5 on Wario.

These amiibo are a <censored> to collect, but once you do get the ones you're after, it's so rewarding.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Here's the whole squad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaaaaah i want a King Dedede amiibo! At least i have a Villager!!


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 14, 2015)

Wow  Everyone here has amazing collections and all I have is a Sanik


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Here's the whole squad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want so badly your amiibos

- - - Post Merge - - -

*drools*


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 14, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> Wow  Everyone here has amazing collections and all I have is a Sanik


I have never heard of the Sanik amiibo. Is it rare?


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 14, 2015)

LOL I am dying right now

Yes, my Sanik is one of a kind. He is like Sonic except his left shoe has one white dot of paint that shouldn't be there

Truly a collector's item


----------



## Zane (Apr 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have never heard of the Sanik amiibo. Is it rare?



yes
also on the topic of this board where do you keep your amiibos Jason? I was thinking about it and you could make a pretty cool display with all the ones you have.


----------



## matt (Apr 14, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> LOL I am dying right now
> 
> Yes, my Sanik is one of a kind. He is like Sonic except his left shoe has one white dot of paint that shouldn't be there
> 
> Truly a collector's item


Whoa Jason! Examine your amiibo carefully and you might find some strange markings


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 14, 2015)

Zane said:


> yes
> also on the topic of this board where do you keep your amiibos Jason? I was thinking about it and you could make a pretty cool display with all the ones you have.


In drawers for now until I can buy shelves, I can't afford shelves while preordering amiibo. XD




			
				mysonicplush said:
			
		

> Yes, my Sanik is one of a kind. He is like Sonic except his left shoe has one white dot of paint that shouldn't be there
> 
> Truly a collector's item


Makes the Shulk amiibo look like crap then, I assume? lol


----------



## Javocado (Apr 14, 2015)

lars708 said:


> Whaaaaah i want a King Dedede amiibo! At least i have a Villager!!



Will gladly trade Dedede for a Villager hahaha


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Will gladly trade Dedede for a Villager hahaha



Hahahah! It is my most rare amiibo along with Rosalina but i think i will get Dedede by importing him from Japan, i play with my amiibo y'know! Even if i wanted to trade, it isn't in the box anymore (i still have the box though), it is European and i am a 14 years old kid, my parents would never allow me to trade amiibo since they do not believe in the fact that some amiibo are extremely rare and they say: ''You will get all of the ones you listed for your birthday, they will be restocked soon!'' they also never do research about it so they say random things that does not make sense at all too. UGGHH


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 14, 2015)

Would I be alright to post my amiibo collection in here? I have been lurking in the topic for a while and I was not sure about it...


----------



## lars708 (Apr 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be alright to post my amiibo collection in here? I have been lurking in the topic for a while and I was not sure about it...



Well you can just say that you have them all i guess xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be alright to post my amiibo collection in here? I have been lurking in the topic for a while and I was not sure about it...



The topic does say post your collection, I don't see why not. People can't get on to you about it in this thread because that's what this thread is specifically for


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 14, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be alright to post my amiibo collection in here? I have been lurking in the topic for a while and I was not sure about it...



To be honest, I came to this thread hoping to find an amazing pic of your extensive amiibo collection. I'm a little let down right now to not have seen one yet. 

So go for it!


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (Apr 14, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Palutena amiibo is up for preorder yet?


----------



## lars708 (Apr 15, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know if the Palutena amiibo is up for preorder yet?



No she is not sadly, i guess that my local toy store does allow me to reserve one but i live in The Netherlands, that is a huge difference in terms of amiibo.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

00ToxicLove00 said:


> Does anyone know if the Palutena amiibo is up for preorder yet?


It depends on where you live... Palutena has been up for preorder in the UK since Apr 7, 2015. That is the date that I preordered her from ShopTo.net.




			
				abby534534 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I came to this thread hoping to find an amazing pic of your extensive amiibo collection. I'm a little let down right now to not have seen one yet.
> 
> So go for it!


I cannot really show a photo because it would take too long, but I will list all of my amiibo here.

These are the amiibo figurines I am currently waiting to receive:

1. Pac Man April 24
2. Ness April 24
3. Wario April 24
4. Charizard April 24
5. Lucina April 24
6. Robin April 24
7. Wario April 24
8. Charizard April 24
9. Jigglypuff May 29
10. Greninja May 29
11. Inkling Squid May 29
12. Inkling Squid May 29
13. Inkling Girl May 29
14. Inkling Boy May 29
15. Inkling Girl May 29
16. Inkling Boy May 29
17. Dark Pit June 16
18. Zero Suit Samus June 16
19. Ganondorf June 16
20. Palutena June 16
21. Zero Suit Samus June 16
22. Ganondorf June 16
23. Palutena June 16
24. Yarn Yoshi Green June 26
25. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue June 26
26. Yarn Yoshi Pink June 26
27. Yarn Yoshi Green June 26
28. Yarn Yoshi Light Blue June 26
29. Yarn Yoshi Pink June 26

Yes... 29 on preorder.. XD

These are the amiibo figurines which I currently own:

1. Mario
2. Fox
3. Samus
4. Peach
5. Pikachu
6. Kirby
7. Wii Fit Trainer
8. Yoshi
9. Donkey Kong
10. Marth
11. Villager
12. Zelda
13. Link
14. Pit
15. Little Mac
16. Captain Falcon
17. Diddy Kong
18. Luigi
19. Rosalina
20. Ike
21. Lucario
22. Toon Link
23. Sheik
24. Bowser
25. Sonic the Hedgehog
26. Mega Man
27. King Dedede
28. Meta Knight
29. Shulk
30. Mario (Super Mario Collection)
31. Luigi (Super Mario Collection)
32. Yoshi (Super Mario Collection)
33. Peach (Super Mario Collection)
34. Toad (Super Mario Collection)
35. Bowser (Super Mario Collection)

These are the amiibo figurines which I have bought more than one.

1. Sonic the Hedgehog
2. Mega Man
3. Toad (Super Mario Collection)


----------



## matt (Apr 15, 2015)

Thats one big collection Jason, have you opened any?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

matt said:


> Thats one big collection Jason, have you opened any?


I sure have, I have opened Mario, Link, Sonic, Mega Man, Bowser, Toon Link and Pikachu so far.

I am able to open a Toad as I have two of them. (I have not done this yet for some odd reason despite having a second one)
I will be able to open a Wario and Charizard on April 24th as I will have two of them.
I will be able to open a Splatoon Squid, Inkling Boy and Inkling Girl on May 29th as I will have two of each of them.
I will be able to open a Ganondorf, Zero Suit Samus and Palutena on June 19th as I will have of each of them.
I will be able to open a Yarn Yoshi Green, a Yarn Yoshi Light Blue and a Yarn Yoshi Pink as I will have two of each of them.


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> -snip-




That's a lot  Are some of those intentionally posted twice or do you actually have 2 of some ordered?

Happy to find out the Zero Suit release date though. I guess I'll preorder it now.



But wow...How many damn Yoshi's!? Damn them for releasing so many of one of my favorites, Yoshi alone is going to cost me more than I should spend -.-

Is there no Red Yoshi or did you just not preorder it? I'll be disappointed if there isn't.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:
			
		

> That's a lot  Are some of those intentionally posted twice or do you actually have 2 of some ordered?


Every amiibo I have posted twice has been *intentionally* ordered twice.




			
				Tao said:
			
		

> But wow...How many damn Yoshi's!? Damn them for releasing so many of one of my favorites, Yoshi alone is going to cost me more than I should spend -.-


1 Super Smash Bros. Yoshi, 1 Super Mario Collection Yoshi and all three Yarn Yoshi.




			
				Tao said:
			
		

> s there no Red Yoshi or did you just not preorder it? I'll be disappointed if there isn't.


There has not been a Red Yarn Yoshi/Yoshi announced, but I am sure Nintendo may announce it at some point. XD


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> There has not been a Red Yarn Yoshi/Yoshi announced, but I am sure Nintendo may announce it at some point. XD




I hope they do...Otherwise I'm just going to have to buy another Yoshi amiibo and badly color it in with crayon myself xD


Is the Zero Suit Samus preorder from the UK Nintendo store? Had a quick look to preorder and didn't see it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Is the Zero Suit Samus preorder from the UK Nintendo store? Had a quick look to preorder and didn't see it.


I know it's GAME's awful prices, but this is the only one that I can see that is *still available at the time of posting this message* Tao.
http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/st...01&storeId=10151&ddkey=http:AjaxCatalogSearch


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

Ahhh bugger. I was hoping it wouldn't be GAME. Saw the preorder posters whilst I was in there yesterday, which is the first I knew of Zero Suit being released.


I'll have to debate it, though I'll likely take the bullet and preorder from there.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Ahhh bugger. I was hoping it wouldn't be GAME. Saw the preorder posters whilst I was in there yesterday, which is the first I knew of Zero Suit being released.
> 
> I'll have to debate it, though I'll likely take the bullet and preorder from there.


I suggest you order it *now* and then have a debate about it... If you do not order it and have a debate, it could be gone before you get chance to order...

I use PayPal with my online preorders and I can confirm that GAME do not take the money until despatch whether using PayPal or a bank card.


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I suggest you order it *now* and then have a debate about it... If you do not order it and have a debate, it could be gone before you get chance to order...
> 
> I use PayPal with my online preorders and I can confirm that GAME do not take the money until despatch whether using PayPal or a bank card.




That's alright then! I got a bit put off whilst doing it because they made it seem a bit like the were charging my account right now. Always something I'm a little paranoid about since I often only keep what I need in my account.

Pre-order is done though. I guess I'll just keep my eye open for a more reasonably priced one to pop up. I really dislike GAME's prices, even if it is only an extra ?5.




I often don't pre order online at all...This is the second time I've pre ordered something recently after reading your posts.

Nintendo should probably start giving you some sort of commission.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Nintendo should probably start giving you some sort of commission.


I am sort of like an Ambassador for Nintendo in a way, I am a member of a Streetpass group in the UK and the person who runs the group says that I have more Nintendo merchandise than he does... and HE runs the group. XD

...I am interested now, what was the first item you preordered from my posts?


----------



## Tao (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am sort of like an Ambassador for Nintendo in a way, I am a member of a Streetpass group in the UK and the person who runs the group says that I have more Nintendo merchandise than he does... and HE runs the group. XD



That's pretty cool. It doesn't surprise me about the amount of stuff you have though, you seem to have everything on pre order xD 

Then again, if I could afford to do it I would do the same


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

Tao said:


> Then again, if I could afford to do it I would do the same


I am just barely affording it all... I have got to save up for a loooooooooooooooong time though...

Just letting you know as well... I have actually received a Congratulations Card from the Nintendo UK Support Team for getting seven Distinctions in my Level 2 ICT course at college last year.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 15, 2015)

Jason, if you ever have the time, I would be really interested in seeing pictures of your collection. Damn.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Jason, if you ever have the time, I would be really interested in seeing pictures of your collection. Damn.


Lol thanks, I'll try... I might have to upload individual shots of each amiibo though as I have too many to fit into a single frame of a camera.

*Update: Make that 30 preordered amiibo. I found a second Dark Pit amiibo today at GAME.co.uk.*


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 15, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Lol thanks, I'll try... I might have to upload individual shots of each amiibo though as I have too many to fit into a single frame of a camera.
> 
> *Update: Make that 30 preordered amiibo. I found a second Dark Pit amiibo today at GAME.co.uk.*



Take a far picture of it then crop it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 15, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Take a far picture of it then crop it.


Did post photos, but they were too crap... sorry guys.


----------



## Boccages (Apr 17, 2015)

I have quite a few now. I was very lucky to buy the Villager and Wii Fit Trainer amiibo figurines within the first two days of the launch in November 2014. I only wanted the Villager but I saw the Wii Fit Trainer and told myself I could afford to buy that cute *other* figurine at that price. Man, never have I done such a great impulsive buy. Same thing happened with Little Mac on the day it got out. By then, nobody thought amiibo could be a source of revenu for scalpers. The rest of them I eventually bought from times to times. I only preordered Toad : by then I knew better if I wanted one particular figurine.

Click on the image to view the full sized picture.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 17, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I have quite a few now. I was very lucky to buy the Villager and Wii Fit Trainer amiibo figurines within the first two days of the launch in November 2014. I only wanted the Villager but I saw the Wii Fit Trainer and told myself I could afford to buy that cute *other* figurine at that price. Man, never have I done such a great impulsive buy. Same thing happened with Little Mac on the day it got out. By then, nobody thought amiibo could be a source of revenu for scalpers. The rest of them I eventually bought from times to times. I only preordered Toad : by then I knew better if I wanted one particular figurine.
> 
> Click on the image to view the full sized picture.



Omg you have a lot of them but you do not seem to have Pit and Rosalina, which i do!


----------



## Heyden (Apr 17, 2015)

I'll take a picture of mine when I fully move into my house on Sunday, or next week when I pick up my Wave 4 preorders, or both if I'm bothered >_>


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 17, 2015)

current picture of my collection


----------



## Boccages (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, you even got glass protection for them.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Apr 17, 2015)

My current collection so far is:

1. Mario (smash bros)
2. Yoshi (smash bros)
3. Kirby
4. Bowser (smash bros)
5. Toon Link
6. Ike
7. Gold Mario


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 17, 2015)

I love the photos. Gotta love the club nintendo poster backdrops too.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 26, 2015)

My very sad collection:

*Drumroll please*
Just Pikachu xD



I'm going to be getting Yoshi and Sonic soon though. I wanted Villager but I can't find him anywhere for a reasonable price so 
But for now all I have is Pikachu.


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 26, 2015)

I got a pretty good deal on eBay a couple days ago for a lot of 14 common amiibo. So, I now have:

Mario
Luigi
Peach
Bowser
Yoshi
Diddy
DK
Link
Toon Link
Sheik
Zelda
Kirby
Pikachu
Samus

I think the person I ordered from took special care to pick out the nicest looking amiibo because I think they all look really nice.

Now I just have to wait until September when the adaptor releases for my 3DS XL, haha.


----------



## a potato (Apr 26, 2015)

I have Villager, Donkey Kong, Diddy Kong, and Toad! 
I'll hopefully get the Splatoon 3-pack when it comes out, as well as a few more Smash amiibo.
But I also want the blue Yoshi amiibo and the ACNL cards


----------



## Azza (Apr 27, 2015)

I have mario, bowser, villager and pikachu :3 I want to get the splatoon ones but Im not quite sure... Besides that I dont have enough money XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> current picture of my collection



Its like a little shrine :')


----------



## eggs (Apr 27, 2015)

i have link, peach, megaman, and zelda (in her original packaging). i would've gotten rosalina (japanese packaging), but the person i was buying from was a scalper, AKA one of the things i hate most in this wretched world. my rosalina smash poster is enough.
i'm looking forward to getting ness and lucas, or at least trying. they're my children.

on another note, i know someone who has all of the smash amiibo atm and in the process of trying to obtain gold mario. i feel sorry for his wallet.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 27, 2015)

My Amiibo collection. Please, hold your applause.



Spoiler: Best Collection


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> My Amiibo collection. Please, hold your applause.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Best Collection


OMG!!! THE RARE INVISIBLE LINK amiibo that I have heard about!!! How did you get something so rare?!!! It puts my collection to shame and I own ALL released amiibo





Not really... I own a Shulk amiibo.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

I have the best collection ever


Spoiler











Just kidding lol. Sorry the image is sideways


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I have the best collection ever
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Very nice! I have a Pikachu too.
Shame it is not as super mega ultra rare as DarkDesertFox's invisible Link amiibo. In fact, I think I saw about two or more of them in DarkDesertFox's image...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Very nice! I have a Pikachu too.
> Shame it is not as super mega ultra rare as DarkDesertFox's invisible Link amiibo. In fact, I think I saw about two or more of them in DarkDesertFox's image...


Huh. I'm in the Amiibo craze now, so whenever I can I'm going to go pick up some Amiibo. Going to get Yoshi, Link and possibly the Mario Party 10 Yoshi. 

I seen many Meta Knights at my best buy a while ago, I wonder if they are still there....


----------



## abby534534 (Apr 28, 2015)

Rosie: I think the Pikachu amiibo is really cute. It's definitely one of my favorites of the amiibo I've seen in person.

Also, why are people bidding on amiibo packaging on ebay? Isn't it cheaper to buy a link amiibo and then carefully take it out of the box yourself? That way you also get a Link amiibo with your packaging. I probably shouldn't question what people buy on eBay, but it still seems crazy to me.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

abby534534 said:


> why are people bidding on amiibo packaging on ebay?


I have literally NO idea... I mean, it is not even a rare amiibo...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I have literally NO idea... I mean, it is not even a rare amiibo...



Jason, I would love for you to post a picture of your collection. You seem to have so many haha. 


My friend got Zelda, Peach and Bowser Mario Party 10 Amiibos, if I can I will post a picture.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Jason, I would love for you to post a picture of your collection. You seem to have so many haha.


I know... I have 46 now and I can already confirm my total will rise to 68 in total by the end of June 2015.


----------

